# 10k vs 6700k lighting



## Wallywonka (Aug 20, 2011)

quick question. 

currently I have two 96w 10k light bulbs providing light into my 60 gallon tank. 
i remember reading somewhere that 6700k lighting is what i should be using for my freshwater planted tank. 

is there a big difference?????

also if I should go with the 6700k bulbs.. what is the difference between these two.. one is 19.99 and one is 34.99. I need two and there is a big price difference between the two. 

one for 19.99
http://www.marinedepot.com/96W_6700...Compact)-PC1961-FILTBUPCSQNWDB-PC1961-vi.html


one for 34.99
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...PC1961&idCategory=FILTBUPCSQNWDB&child=PC1967


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes and no. For the size tank you have and the amount of lighting, 10000K verses 6500L bulbs don't make too much difference as far as growing plants. You have plenty of light.

However, 6500K bulbs have a very yellow tint to them. Think of incandescent lighting or a sunlit pond in the late afternoon when everything looks golden. 10000K bulbs look much more blue, looking like mid day. 

It comes down to what do you like better over your tank, and as you found the 6500K bulbs cost less. Since your fixture has two bulbs, you can also use one of each.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Yes and no. For the size tank you have and the amount of lighting, 10000K verses 6500L bulbs don't make too much difference as far as growing plants. You have plenty of light.
> 
> However, 6500K bulbs have a very yellow tint to them. Think of incandescent lighting or a sunlit pond in the late afternoon when everything looks golden. 10000K bulbs look much more blue, looking like mid day.
> 
> It comes down to what do you like better over your tank, and as you found the 6500K bulbs cost less. Since your fixture has two bulbs, you can also use one of each.


I use the 6500/10,000 combo, and it looks the best in my opinion.


----------



## Boredomb (Aug 8, 2011)

Wallywonka said:


> quick question.
> 
> currently I have two 96w 10k light bulbs providing light into my 60 gallon tank.
> i remember reading somewhere that 6700k lighting is what i should be using for my freshwater planted tank.
> ...


 
The difference is the 19.99 compact bulb just has two bulbs that are 6700k
The 34.99 compact bulb has one 6700 and one 10,000k bulb in it. 

10,000k bulbs by themself is not ideal for going freshwater plants. Its in the blue spectrum you really need around 6700k which is more red and green which the plants will use more of. Also closer to actually daylight. <--- This is to my understanding anyways and is what I use on my tank 
I have two 6500k bulbs over my tank it looks and works good. 

Have been told you can use 6500k and 10,000k together and it be okay.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Boredomb said:


> The difference is the 19.99 compact bulb just has two bulbs that are 6700k
> The 34.99 compact bulb has one 6700 and one 10,000k bulb in it.
> 
> 10,000k bulbs by themself is not ideal for going freshwater plants. Its in the blue spectrum you really need around 6700k which is more red and green which the plants will use more of. Also closer to actually daylight. <--- This is to my understanding anyways and is what I use on my tank
> ...


The plants get very little out of the green spectrum, we get the most out of it, as it is the range in which our eyes render stuff. Plants will use anything really between 6500-10,000. blue and red spectrum's are where its at for plants. Going beyond 10,000 towards actinic is where the game falls off the boat. 

the 6500/10,000k combo blends much of the yellow and blue, so you get a much more neutral look to the tank.


----------



## Boredomb (Aug 8, 2011)

Noahma said:


> The plants get very little out of the green spectrum, we get the most out of it, as it is the range in which our eyes render stuff. Plants will use anything really between 6500-10,000. blue and red spectrum's are where its at for plants. Going beyond 10,000 towards actinic is where the game falls off the boat.
> 
> the 6500/10,000k combo blends much of the yellow and blue, so you get a much more neutral look to the tank.


 
THank you for clarifying that for me. I thougth I was wrong on it after I typed it. Thinking that I had it wrong with the green. I apologize!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Boredomb said:


> THank you for clarifying that for me. I thougth I was wrong on it after I typed it. Thinking that I had it wrong with the green. I apologize!


not a prob lol :smile:


----------

